# Sniff, Ssnnniiiiiffff



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Smells like....SSSSSSnnnniiiffffff....hmmmm!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry, it wasn't me







Honest!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Do I dare ask where you are going with this









John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh wait, I think I smell SPRING. Is that spring in the air?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's in the New Outback area. Did someone upgrade?


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You know I did ask him to scout out a fiver at Camper's Inn last week and he never got back to me and as I just checked their inverntory, there is a 2008 32bhds marked as sold.

Are you not telling us something









John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Spring? We are already in summer here, got to 90 this last weekend







I hate it when we go from winter to summer in a week


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Spring? We are already in summer here, got to 90 this last weekend


Sure, rub it in... It looks like we may push the mercury over the 70 degree mark tomorrow


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Today I actually smelled fresh cut grass. The guys at public facilities came and mowed the grass at the office today. I now consider it spring......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> It's in the New Outback area. Did someone upgrade?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> It's in the New Outback area. Did someone upgrade?











[/quote]
That's an admission! So is it the 32BHDS, or something bigger yet?!?!









Is it true that you had to upgrade beause Wolfie parked yours in Washington State?!?!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Oh wait, I think I smell SPRING. Is that spring in the air?


Maybe we were both right....








Spring can smell like outgassing of Formeldahyde for anyone dreaming of a new trailer....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I think he had to buy a new one because his is still buried in snow at Wolfwood and might be filled with ping pong balls









John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> I think he had to buy a new one because his is still buried in snow at Wolfwood and might be filled with ping pong balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, we NEED Pictures!!!!! (Of the ping pong balls......







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I think he had to buy a new one because his is still buried in snow at Wolfwood and might be filled with ping pong balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, we NEED Pictures!!!!! (Of the ping pong balls......







)
[/quote]
Better yet...I could send you the real thing...signed personally...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Eric, we NEED Pictures!!!!! (Of the ping pong balls......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet...I could send you the real thing...signed personally...








[/quote]
Hmmmm, I think I should be afraid......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Eric, we NEED Pictures!!!!! (Of the ping pong balls......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet...I could send you the real thing...signed personally...







[/quote]
Hmmmm, I think I should be afraid......







[/quote]
Man - he sure has you guys snooookered! Me? Afraid of ME??????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Judi.... You didn't?!?!?!?!

Please, please, please, please, please, tell me you didn't.

Hey, I was just kidding around. I didn't expect you to actually do it! You knew that.... right?
Oh brother... I wash my hands of this one. Uh, uh, no way your going to wrap me up in this mess! No way, No how!

Happy Trails (I hope







),
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Judi.... You didn't?!?!?!?!
> 
> Please, please, please, please, please, tell me you didn't.


Me?

That depends....











> Oh brother... I wash my hands of this one. Uh, uh, no way your going to wrap me up in this mess! No way, No how!


Might be a little too late to wash up now ............. 'brother'


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its under the heading of 'New Outback RV'


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So, when is Eric going to fess up.









Oh Wolfie







, we'd be happy to bribe you for the details....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

She won't talk. They have played this little game before. But I could always call Camper's Inn and ask if they have any used 31rqs's coming in soon









John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> She won't talk. They have played this little game before. But I could always call Camper's Inn and ask if they have any used 31rqs's coming in soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, yeah! Hey ask if they happen to be expecting one that's full of Ping Pong Balls.


----------



## CountryGurl (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm gonna tell the NE Rally Forum that....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ERIC AND TINA HAVE A NEW CAMPER!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow imagine that a virus that spreds over the internet. I ask him to look a fiver becuase I'm stricken with "the fever" and he goes and buys one. New trailer fever is a powerfull bug.

John


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I think he had to buy a new one because his is still buried in snow at Wolfwood and might be filled with ping pong balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, we NEED Pictures!!!!! (Of the ping pong balls......







)
[/quote]
AHEM..............................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Wow imagine that a virus that spreds over the internet. I ask him to look a fiver becuase I'm stricken with "the fever" and he goes and buys one. New trailer fever is a powerfull bug.
> 
> John


John, I feel so responsible now







You talk to me - I talk to Eric - he calls C/I - and, the next thing ya' know - *BAM* - looks like HE may have caught the disease. Is NO ONE in New England safe ???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoever is behind that photo ......

*I LOVE IT!!!!*


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Yahoo!! Love Spring--Only Three Days until we get to use our new Sydney!! (bought it in November) I can smell that campfire too!!

Everyone enjoy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Holy C% @p... I go to work for a couple of hours and come 
back to this... Dang! Looks like someone Staff opened a 
can of worms pin pong balls!!!

MaeJae


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Staff said:


> I think he had to buy a new one because his is still buried in snow at Wolfwood and might be filled with ping pong balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, we NEED Pictures!!!!! (Of the ping pong balls......







)
[/quote]
AHEM..............................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








[/quote]

NOW I understand! Photobucket is blocked at work so photos from it appear as a small white box with an X in it!

Wolfie PM'ed me, and it seems she was laughing it up for some reason.....Hmmmm! Ah the fertile (Yet Warped) minds of the Outbacker....Love it!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well here is the scoop, we have picked the model and color scheme. We are working with Rick Gage at Campers Inn and he has been great to work with.

By the way, Rick is the point of contact at CI for all things Outback. The deal is not closed but we're heading in that direction. Time will tell. Obviously todays market is a shaky one with the economy and all. We don't know how that is going to effect us.

We are trying to convert Rick. He is an SOBer. I Know, I know, we are aghast too. But Have faith! Outbackerman will turn him to the Light side!!

And I know you're reading this Rick!!!

So maybe I have put the cart before the horse, but I have that "feeling". Tina refuses to get her hopes up. And quite frankly if she this post I would probably die ala Joan Of Arc style.

So there ya go. So we wait, patiently, chewing fingernails, collectively staring at the phone.......waiting.

Oh the drama! Oh the anticipation! Oh the stuff that will have to come out of the Rolling Suite!

Okay...back to my day off in 68 degree, blue sky, light breeze weather.

Eric

P.S. Have you checked out the Outbackers General Store, Rick? Nice Shirts and Caps in there!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Eric























Model?????

Wolfie

Are you up to your tricks again. The perfect pic with your staff under new member









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Are you up to your tricks again. The perfect pic with your staff under new member
> 
> ...


Nope. Not me. That _WAS_ my Avatar for awhile and the photo _IS_ in my Album but _MANY_ have --- um --- taken --- shall we say --- "liberties"







. Is _NOTHING_ sacred?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> .... Is _NOTHING_ sacred?


Do you really need to ask that?!?!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Is _NOTHING_ sacred?


In a word...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is _NOTHING_ sacred?


In a word...

[/quote]

No!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Do you really need to ask that?!?!


Can you say * " R-H-E-T-O-R-I-C-L-E " *?????

Perhaps the 1st rule of "Social Engagement" learned when I was young[er] .... "*NEVER* ask a question you don't _already_ know the answer to".


----------

